# Beat Clutch



## BrendonV (Sep 22, 2002)

I just picked up a 1987 Toyota pickup... i was wondering how could u tell if the clutch is beat?? it catches real far up and i was just wondering if there is an adjustment or is it just time for a new one???


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry to give you bad news but.....Your truck doesn't have an adjustment for pedal height. The master cyl for the clutch does have a free travel adj. right inside on the firewall where the pushrod comes through,but this won't help you as far as take-hold height goes. You can replace it in about 3.5 hours if you leave the trans bolted to the t-case and crossmember and just slide them back enough to gain access. also the shifter and the axle ends of the driveshafts. Do yourself a favor and buy a good name brand clutch...esp. if you work the truck hard. also get a service manuel and check the distance that the clutch pushrod moves....the book should have that measurment.If it doesn't move far enough it won't dis-engage properly. Good luck!


----------

